# Barbeques



## JPrisco (Apr 16, 2012)

Anyone know if any of the DVC resorts have a gas grill for barbequing?
Thanks


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Apr 16, 2012)

The ones in Orlando (that I have used) are all charcoal.

As a result. charcoal and matches are on my permanent DVC shopping list.

When will you be going?

elaine


----------



## JPrisco (Apr 16, 2012)

I just reserved Bay Lake Towers early November.  Can't wait.
I have a wait listed for one night, hopefully it comes through.  Hate to move resorts for one day right smack in the middle of our stay.
I am taking my nieces for their birthdays - one 16 & one 13.  They love my DVC points!


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 18, 2012)

I can confirm that all of the Orlando DVCs have *charcoal* grills.

DVC Grills Master List

Grand Californian and Aulani have gas grills.  I haven't used the ones at Aulani (yet) but the ones at Grand Californian (which I used a couple weeks ago!) are VERY nice.


----------



## JPrisco (Apr 18, 2012)

Thanks for the info!
Wish the grills were gas in Orlando.
Will have to make sure I put charcoal on the grocery list!


----------



## jdunn1 (Apr 19, 2012)

Vero Beach and Hilton Head have Charcoal.  

Not that you asked about this, but all the marriott resorts have gas grills -- and they have people who clean the grills every night.  Grilling at any of the Marriotts is so nice - Disney makes you work for your meal by buying charcoal and having to clean the grills.

I was a DVC owner and we never grilled because of the charcoal issue.  



JPrisco said:


> Thanks for the info!
> Wish the grills were gas in Orlando.
> Will have to make sure I put charcoal on the grocery list!


----------



## frank808 (Apr 19, 2012)

Been to Aulani twice and have never seen any grills available for DVC members.  Are they hidden somewhere that I haven't explored?  I can confirm that VGC has propane grills.  thanks


----------



## Dsauer1 (Apr 19, 2012)

*Barbecues at Aulani*

We spent a week there in January and saw no barbecues. We were told that some might be installed on the south side of the resort once the south wing is open.


----------



## MichaelColey (Apr 19, 2012)

I just did some more searching and that appears to be correct. Gas grills are supposed to be coming to Aulani in Phase III.


----------



## JPrisco (Apr 19, 2012)

We always use the gas grills at Grande Vista.  It really is wonderful to be able to grill, even when you have a studio.



jdunn1 said:


> Vero Beach and Hilton Head have Charcoal.
> 
> Not that you asked about this, but all the marriott resorts have gas grills -- and they have people who clean the grills every night.  Grilling at any of the Marriotts is so nice - Disney makes you work for your meal by buying charcoal and having to clean the grills.
> 
> I was a DVC owner and we never grilled because of the charcoal issue.


----------



## Dsauer1 (Apr 20, 2012)

Disney has restaurants to fill, too. Every meal cooked outside means one less expensive meal purchased. Starwood has great well- maintained gas grills and we use them a lot.


----------

